# pacoste



## cornculapte

M-am uitat în DEX în speranţa de a găsi un plural pentru _pacoste_, dar nu am găsit nimic. Substantivul este defectiv de plural?
Şi dacă vreau să spun _Pe parcursul anilor am fost nişte ...(pl. pacoste)_ cum spun?
_... am fost nişte pacoste._ sună cum nu se poate mai tâmpit.
... _am fost nişte pacosti._ să nici nu mai vorbesc. (nu mă apuc să inventez acum plurale ale substantivelor)
O soluţie rezonabilă există?
Sau măcar nişte sinonime pentru _pacoste_ care sa nu fie defective de plural. M-am gândit la_ ghimpe-n talpă_, dar nici ăsta nu sună extraordinar la plural. _Pramatii_ în nici un caz.


----------



## farscape

*Belea *este un sinonim pentru pacoste şi are plural, *belele*.
[Belea/belele pe capul omului]

Later,


----------



## cornculapte

Mersi farscape.


----------



## farscape

Nici o belea (problemă  ).

Căutând un pic cu Google am găsit că *Pacosti *se poate întâlni totuşi ca regionalism (Moldova, mutaţie  fonetică, e -> i)

Toate bune,


----------



## cornculapte

Şi *pacosti* acela de care zici tu, e tot singular, nu? Mutaţia fonetică nu schimbă numarul singular în plural.


----------



## farscape

Aşa este, tot singular.
"Şi pacosti a dat peste mini..." 

f.


----------



## cornculapte

Mersi 'farscheip'...


----------

